# Iron on Transfers and Polyester Fleece / Polyester Bomber Jackets



## Alsone (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone tried iron on transfers on Polyester materials such as fleeces and bomber jackets?

I'm inclined to think they will melt but would welcome some input from anyone with experience of these materials.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I use vinyl on fleece all the time and have done some jackets with no issues. Just be careful around plastic zippers.


----------

